

Android Developer Challenge II - GvS
http://code.google.com/android/adc/

======
DenisM
Alternatively, you can make an app for iPhone and make money the old-fashion
way by selling products to people.

~~~
paulgb
ADC doesn't prohibit you from selling apps submitted to the contest (though
you need to have a free trial for judges). Granted, there is less of a market
for Android apps at the moment, but you are also less likely to have your app
lost in a sea of lighter and fart sound apps.

~~~
DenisM
It's not about being "lost" it's about total revenue generated. I haven't
heard any revenue success stories from the android land (which is probably why
they feel compelled to jump-start the app development process by awarding
those prizes).

~~~
redorb
Perhaps its because the iphone app store has gotten about a 1.5yr jump on the
android market. Give it time; with it supposed to be on 18 phones by years
end, their will be users! - just give it time.

 __The above might be the wishful thinking that open source will win out
(however debatable the openness of android may be, its the closest we got
right now)

------
paulreiners
"The ADC 2 contest is open only to applications that have not been published
-- whether through Android market, a public web site, or any other means."

I wonder whether apps ported from another platform are eligible.

------
andreyf
Woah... the fact that there's a star next to that headline which adds the
story to some kind of global "Google favorites" just blew my mind...

~~~
arien
It adds the story to the list of your favorite Google Code apps, although as
"Product" instead of "Project".

------
roschdal
Sweet, overall winner will receive $250,000. Should I quit my job, and make a
killer app for the Android? Any tips?

